# Jet guys - please translate



## bobberboy (Aug 17, 2014)

I found this yesterday on C'sL in my area. First I have to say it looks like someone tried to cross-breed a fire truck with a boat. Don't make 'em like this anymore! The thing that really puzzles me is the language. Not being a jet guy or a motor guy, I can't be sure this is English or Martian. It's not really important but can someone please translate this for the benefit of one who can't speak the language? Click on the image to enlarge. Thx in advance.


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363538#p363538 said:


> bobberboy » 28 minutes ago[/url]"]I found this yesterday on C'sL in my area. First I have to say it looks like someone tried to cross-breed a fire truck with a boat. Don't make 'em like this anymore! The thing that really puzzles me is the language. Not being a jet guy or a motor guy, I can't be sure this is English or Martian. It's not really important but can someone please translate this for the benefit of one who can't speak the language? Click on the image to enlarge. Thx in advance.




1 liter/1000 engine (1000 cc)

Performance reeds= intake manifold reeds, likely carbon fiber, as opposed to the factory's stainless steel. Makes for faster throttle response, and in the event of a reed breakage, and the reed being sucked into the cylinder, it prevents catastrophic engine failure.

Next.....

144mm axial flow pump= likely a yamaha GP800, as the 1200 is a 155 mm bore. Either one works just as well, in fact, the 144 delivers slightly higher pressure at the thrust nozzle.

custom skat trak swirl 24/19= impeller type. Swirl impeller means the leading edges are not flat and straight, but they have a slight swirl to them. Gives a little better performance in choppy water, and is less prone to fouling with grass than a conventional impeller.
24/19 is the progressive pitch. The leading edge is a 19 pitch, for take-off, and the back edge tapers out to 24, for the top end. 
(I'm running a 13/19...wonder if I should go up to a higher pitch for more top speed? :idea: )

135 steering= 135 degrees, lock-to-lock. Very responsive. None of that 3 turns lock-to-lock BS like an outboard with a lower unit. 
(They also make the jet boat helm in 270 degree configuration, which is what my boat uses.)

Hope I was able to translate it for ya!


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks. You guys that know about engines and all amaze me. I understand the basic principles but after that, forget it! It's all very mystical to me. So given what you've said, in a standard 14' v-bottom boat that sounds a little scary to me - like the Bonneville Salt Flats on a rocket-powered bicycle. And then there is the looks of the thing. Have you ever seen one quite like it?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 17, 2014)

Looks like a Western or Alaskan fast water jet boat design.

Youtube for fun...


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363554#p363554 said:


> Ranchero50 » Today, 11:16[/url]"]Looks like a Western or Alaskan fast water jet boat design.
> 
> Youtube for fun...



Thx again. Learn something new every day.


----------



## lowe1648 (Aug 17, 2014)

I am pretty sure the guy selling it has posted on here in the past.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 18, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363560#p363560 said:


> bobberboy » Yesterday, 12:30[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363554#p363554 said:
> ...



I did Youtube. This is exactly the reason I could never have one or a motorcycle or a 2-seater. There is a little boy inside of me still hoping to get out and it would kill me. I see why the high windshield and upturned front end. A side of boating I wasn't really aware of.


----------



## SaltyGhost (Aug 18, 2014)

I've never seen one like that, so small. I think the guy was going for a Northwest Jetboat look crossed with a work-boat look. It might be a good foul-weather boat with that cabin. How much does he want for it?


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 18, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363648#p363648 said:


> SaltyGhost » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]I've never seen one like that, so small. I think the guy was going for a Northwest Jetboat look crossed with a work-boat look. It might be a good foul-weather boat with that cabin. How much does he want for it?



$2200


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 18, 2014)

It would be a cool little 3 seasons trawler setup.


----------

